# Work have asked me to move to Singapore out of the blue



## silver99 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have been doing some reasearch but I have so many questions a lot of them I think will determine whether to go or not as the more I look into it I can't see the benefit to me but would appreciete some advice.

My company has a Singapore office I have a girlfriend and she has a 5 year old boy. They would have to come with me and she would need to be able to work.

My understanding thus far is that as we are not married I can't get her an employment pass and withoiut one you can't register a dependent for schooling?

I'm not his guardian so he can't come under my employment pass right?

Then I also have a property in the UK so I as far as I see I will get stung for tax in both countries?

If this was all ok etc, let's say. How much would schooling cost?

They will pay my insurences but not thiers so what is the average cost of insurance for them?

Anything else that I haven't spotted yet?

Any comments/advice apprecieted they haven't given me long to make a decision.

Thanks


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

silver99 said:


> I have been doing some reasearch but I have so many questions a lot of them I think will determine whether to go or not as the more I look into it I can't see the benefit to me but would appreciete some advice.
> 
> My company has a Singapore office I have a girlfriend and she has a 5 year old boy. They would have to come with me and she would need to be able to work.
> 
> ...


Primary school doesnt start till your boy is 7 years old. For the boy from 5-7 years old, its going to be pre school. Cost wise its going to be 400-700 SGD per month for that. Dont need a pass for that.

Health Insurance in singapore is pretty cheap, about 400 odd SGD per year per pax. So its about 35 SGD per month per pax. 

Goto this website and choose your area and contact the area director Contact Singapore - Our Offices
:clap2:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

silver99: Actually if you can do a proof of common-law wife .. you can get her on dependant pass. trust me on that. MOM is flexible on that.

Do read up on the MOM site for that.

Your employer has to do some paperwork to clear the obstacles though


----------



## Orchidgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

International schools cost around 25k to 30k a year, local schools can be very hard to get into and may be a different style of education you are expecting or used to. You may want to research that. I also believe that a foreigner in a local school has gone up to 4k a year. There is a homeschooling community. 

They (the govt) are making it pretty hard to get an EP right now, lots of people being denied, your girlfriend may find it will take a while to get a job.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Orchid girl, 25K to 30k ? where did that come from ?

As I speak, our next door company got in a dozen guys from UK, and they had no issue with EP. Those on entry level are being scrutinised due to the ongoing abuse of EP and SP.

Well, those days of getting in with a diploma are long gone - if you wanna come here, you gotta get an employer who pays your worth and also you should possess proper credentials.

For that matter, countries all over the world are taking steps to protect the local's jobs and Singapore is no exception ...

And a lot of foreigners do have kids in local schools, except those who believe their kids should not bet 'spoilt' by the natives


----------



## Orchidgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Where does it come from? Well, UWC, the American school,Tanglin trust, Australian school are all around 30k per year. Cheaper schools run around 25k I know because I have paid it!


----------



## Orchidgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Also if you child goes to an international school, they (the school) will apply for a student visa.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

IMHO, not a big issue at all for you to enroll your kids to local school. Teaching base is in English, and your kids will go for Cambridge O and A level. 

But, get ready to compete with the locals! it's a tough one!

As for the placement, I do not think it's difficult to get one. you just have to visit ministry of education, they'll conduct a placement test for your kids, and place them in the level your kids up to. your kids might be in Primary 4 in your home country, but when you get to Singapore Public school you may be degraded to P3, or might even be upgraded to P5, subject to your kids test score.

as for the school fee, for a student with a student pass, it'll cost you slightly more than 100bucks a month. not like 30k p.a. in those international school.


----------

